# Today's Georgia, SC, & NC Playdate!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had a wonderful time today! Lots of people were able to make it:

Amanda with Belle, Dora & Dasher
Dale & Ronnie with Cicero
Hope with Cuba & Isabel
Kathie & Jim with Abby
Sandi and her husband (I'm awful with names!) & Smarty
Maryam & Joey with Pablo

I'll post a few of the photos, I hope everyone that came had fun. It was great to meet people that I've been "talking" with for so long. Now I'm really looking forward to Chicago!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's a few more...

(They all loved Amanda but we found out why, she had chicken jerky!!!!)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My goodness you are fast, we had a wonderful time, the food was excellent, and the company could not have been better.

Thanks for having us. Gavin does a great BBQ (or smoker), your children are to be very proud of and if you leave those two 4 legged cuties out in the yard they may disappear to my house. 

PS. My DH is Buddy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How did you go about introducing the Havs to each other?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How I've been waiting for these! GREAT group shot!! :clap2: I love seeing you all with your Havs. 

I knew you'd have a great time, how could you not? Ann, you have a beautiful home and yard. Man, if we only had 1/4 of that space in our own, I'd be happy. lol 

Amanda, was this the first time that you and Maryam met or did that happen when she visited the west coast? Amanda's "been around" so she's probably the one who has met the most members. 

MORE please! but yes... it can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> My goodness you are fast, we had a wonderful time, the food was excellent, and the company could not have been better.
> 
> Thanks for having us. Gavin does a great BBQ (or smoker), your children are to be very proud of and if you leave those two 4 legged cuties out in the yard they may disappear to my house.
> 
> PS. My DH is Buddy


Oh Sandi, I'm so embarrassed about that!!! My husband and I are so bad with names, I'm really sorry!:redface:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Ann - your yard is great!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Oh Sandi, I'm so embarrassed about that!!! My husband and I are so bad with names, I'm really sorry!:redface:


Not to worry, he was not going to come, then this morning he said "can I go?" I almost fainted. He has been so sick with the knee surgery, lost over 12 pounds, just checked jobs and home the last 4 weeks. He really enjoyed it and now understands my Havanese friends.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Linda-We didn't introduce them, just brought them out to the backyard and they all did great. We were really lucky that they all got along.

Marj-I'll post some more in a little while.

Ivy-Thank you!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm glad he did come!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwww! How fun.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's some more....1. Amanda put a barrette in Murphy's hair, he's going to have gender assignment issues! 2. Amanda's Belle. 3. Cicero, his coat is amazing, you've got to touch it to believe it. 4. Ronnie, Cicero & Dale, Ronnie has his pin on Julie! 5. Kathie & Jim holding Hope's Cuba.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OHHHHHHHH....I was so jealous before...now I am twice as jealous....green with envy. You guys look like you had a blast and the Havs....I have to go cry in my beer. I am soooo sorry I missed it. I have been waiting for pics all day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Murphy is sooooo, ah "pretty" in his pink barrette. Bentley can relate. I love Evye's pink harness....so took Bentley for a walk with it and people would tell me "she" is so cute. I say thank you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And more...1. Dasher & Dora 2. Hope & Cuba 3. Hope & Isabel 4. The men, before Maryam and Joey got here. 5. The tunnel


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Sharlene! Next time you have to come too!

I'll say this little bit and then I'll quit posting on this thread but...all of the people and dogs today were wonderful! Such well behaved dogs and they all got along great. All of the moms & dads were lovely. It was a great day!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann it looks like you guys had a great time, I'm so glad you enjoyed having your first play date. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am sooooooooooooooo jealous! Everyone looks great! And of course, the Havs are beautiful! There had to be a lot of laughs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Leeann-We were all happy you called Amanda with updates on Riley! Now you just have to tell me if she says ugly stuff about me!!! LOL


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun! Looks like everyone had a great time. I love seeing pictures of the people. Bella just cracks me up. What a perfect T-shirt. I love that girls attitude!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> What fun! Looks like everyone had a great time. I love seeing pictures of the people. Bella just cracks me up. What a perfect T-shirt. I love that girls attitude!


It had a cute little red bow on it but one of the others thought she was just too prissy and I found it in the grass! She's a hoot!:laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann and Gavin,
Thanks so much for having us. I will have to update pictures later but just wanted to say thanks. Ann and her husband have wonderful children, wonderful dogs, and she has the BEST mac and cheese!!! It was so great to meet everyone and I had a good time. I fed the dogs dinner and gave them their bones. You really went all out with those goodie bags too! You are a hoot and we will have a great time in Chicago 

Thanks for having us! I will have to write some more later but DH is yelling at me to go to dinner (no dogs for an hour!)

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like fun was had by all. Ann~ Your home/yard is gorgeous!

BTW~ I'm sorry, I should have warned you all about Amanda and her jerky (or, at my house, it was her strawberry shakes) All the dogs follow her and won't leave her alone. Not only that, the sound of her voice always gets Tori excited.

I'll be checking back later for more pix.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Ann & Gavin,

Thanks for hosting the playdate! We all had a great time. Cuba was in is element even if he was a little (ok, a lot) food greedy. The human food was great and I enjoyed the conversation immensely!

Hope


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like a fantastic day!
Such lucky dogs these hav's are !


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What wonderful photos! It looks like it was a totally fun day!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a beautiful group of pups! Glad to see everyone had a good time. It is just amazing how well all of these dogs and their people get along! Wish we could have been there!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I was horrible with photos this playdate. I will blame it on having to supervise Belle too much.

Abbie









Cicero- who has a lot more black on him than I realized and is a TOTAL daddy's boy!









Kathie with Murphy- and wow did Ann hit the jackpot with this little rescue. He is soooo stinking cute and tons of personality









Ann's son with Dashie









Maryam with Isabelle (the sweet havanese not devil maltese)









Hope with Pablo









Some puppy fun


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And my exhausted pups with their goodies from Ann and her wonderful family- thanks so much Ann  They were very excited by their goodies. Dora ate a few of the cookies already hence there is only two packages and the pearl whites were handed out tonight as well. I am a little too tired and DH is in bed for pipsqueaks so those will be handed out later


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Sounds like everyone had a great time. I love forum playdates.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We all had a great time today. Our DSL has been out and we just got back online. Too late for pictures now, but will post tomorrow.
"Thanks Ann and Gavin for the great party and food."
Cicero and Abby are two tired pups tonight.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! Looks like it was a fun day.. Almost makes me want to attempt a playdate for my area again.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero and Abby are two tired pups tonight.


and just who is Abby Dale?

I can't wait to see more pictures.

Ann, did you really send people home with those cute little doggy bags? how adorable and generous.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So much fun!*

I just love it...all these guys getting along so great! Don't you just love this breed more and more! So adorable...and nice to see photos of the people with their dogs to know them better with their posts on the list!

Amanda, North and South Carolina looks pretty good...big back yards and space!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Missy said:


> and just who is Abby Dale?
> 
> I can't wait to see more pictures.
> 
> Ann, did you really send people home with those cute little doggy bags? how adorable and generous.


Missy I'm asking the same question. Is this the forum member with a new pup?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's Kathie's Abby, they came to stay with Dale and Ronnie for the weekend since they're a few hours away in South Georgia. Dale was kind enough to host them so they could visit with us too!

Missy-What's a party without a goody bag, or as you said, "doggy bag"! My daughter made them up for me after we baked the dog treats. She's a great helper!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It looks like everyone had such a good time! Thanks for the pics


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I LOL when I saw the first picture of Belle in her t-shirt. You are so mean ! :laugh: I see it wasn't long before Amanda got her hands on Murphy. I love seeing everyone with other people's Havs. There was an awful lot of puppy swapping going on ! :thumb: 

It's so nice to "meet" all of you! Ann, your 'porch'/sun room is incredible! It must be wonderful to sit in there and enjoy the outdoors sans bugs.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great pictures of everyone! Thanks for sharing!
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, thank you so much for hosting the playdate. We enjoyed meeting everyone and Pablo really loves his gift bag stuffed with goodies.I have quite a few good pics but no Internet access other than by phone.Will post Monday afternoon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We also received a pretty jar with salsa made by Maryam. Those that did not make this play date missed a real treat.

I just need to work on Smarty's stress and social skills.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Geesh! Leeann, Holli, look at the act we get to follow!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like another fun Havanese day for sure! Loved the pictures and it nice to put a name with the face. Maybe someday we should all meet in Kansas, since that is the middle of the US and have a GIANT playdate!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great idea Kathy, plan that and let us know when and where!:laugh:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I loved all the pictures, what a lovely group of Hav lovers and thier gorgeous furballs! Ann, you have a beautiful sunroom and yard.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW, it looks like it was a great, super day!!! I love the pictures, isn't there anymore? Did I say I love pictures!!! Thank you for sharing and Ann your family. home and yard look wonderful and you are so sweet to host and come up with the idea of doggie bags! How sweet!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a wonderful day. Ann, your home and yard are beautiful. I need to move somewhere where they have BIG yards!!
I'm jealous. You guys got to meet the infamous Bellle (the Maltese).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- Smarty was great. She just doesnt want to share her mama.

Maryam- I forgot to write thanks for the salsa. I didn't make it around to having some at the playdate but I just had some with lunch and it was delicious. Thanks for the little jars with the cute bows.

Susan- Unfortunately Belle lived up to her reputation and was being a monster to Murphy (who can hold his own and is adorable doing it) and Abby who was a bit overwhelmed. I had to keep my eye on Belle. I tried to warn everyone with the tshirt! Everyone also got to see her become scardy cat Belle with the thunderstorm. I drugged her and she rested in her bag a bit but she is such a weather bug. She just flips out in storms and doesnt know what to do with herself. It has been stormy on and off here this morning and she is the same dog pacing with her tongue hanging out hiding. Dash and Dora just look at her like she is nuts (which she is!) Just funny how everyone got to see both sides of her so quickly.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maryam's salsa is delicious, DH just had some a few minutes ago.

Sandi-Smarty was just being a bit shy because of all the crazy dogs running around playing!

Belle is nowhere near as bad as Amanda makes her out to be! She's a tough little girl to be so tiny! She probably has to be strong enough to keep her brother and sister from pushing her around. It was fun to watch them all!

I LOVE my porch and spend a lot of time out there when it's nice outside!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Ann Would you post the recipe for the dog treats again. Your last post was lost when the forum went down.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That must have been a hoot to see all of those dogs playing together. I wish I lived closer to everyone-sometimes I feel like I'm in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great playdate! I've really enjoyed seeing the people and the havs! It is a treat to see Ronnie wearing his pin too!:kiss: That's my kind of guy!:kiss:

Cicero has alot of gorgeous coat and has now reminded me of another crush of mine--:drum: Lincoln! 

Everyone looks so happy and Ann-your yard and sun room is gorgeous! 

:whoo::clap2: 

<-----suffering from envy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's a link to my husband's site with his photos from the playdate, his are much better quality than mine.

http://www.gavinadams.org/blog/photo-gallery/havanese-play-date

I'll post the recipe for the treats later, have to teach religion class tonight!!!:bolt:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a ball! All the pictures are great. Aren't large playdates fun?

Amanda--The picture of your crew is so cute. They are lined up like little soldiers with all their goodies around them:bounce:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*Dale & Cicero*

Some of the fun we had at the playdate!

Dale & Cicero








More to come!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*Playdate parents!*

Our wonderful hosts - Ann & Gavin with Murphy & Scooter







Hope & Dale







Maryam & Ann







Sandi & Amanda







Hope, Sandi, Ann, Gavin & Ann's son


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am loving these picture and hating I missed it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It was so much fun to finally meet some of our forum members - what a great day we had! Many thanks to Dale & Ronnie for inviting us to spend the weekend with them in the North Georgia mountains all the way from south Georgia! Ann and Gavin outdid themselves as hosts - especially in the food department - YUM! Abby is enjoying her little goody bag and we are anticipating the homemade salsa from Maryam. 

Thanks to everyone who attended for making this a special day!

Kathie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ann,

Beautiful pictures of your lovely home and yard. Your four legged boys are too cute for words and your DH and kiddos aren't half bad either. :eyebrows: What a beautiful family!

Boy did you luck out with Murphy. Don't ever take him on a trip anywhere near New York because he might just disappear.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*More Playdate pics!*








The Dog Whisperer aka Amanda! Clockwise: Scooter, Mursphy, Isabel, Cuba, Bella, Dasher, Amanda, Dora







Daddy's boy, Cicero!







Pretty Boy, Cicero







Abby enjoyed the festivities from afar!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathie--your photos are wonderful!hoto::whoo::clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*It was a fun day.....*

Wow, I am happy to know what a playdate is like now. It was so much fun seeing other Havs and watching them play...and they were all so nice together!! The porch and food was great. Cicero loves his "doggie bag" with his name on it. I love Maryam's salsa and can't believe she made it ~ a lot of work and such a nice gift for all. Gavin "knows" how to smoke a big piece of meat!! It was a great day and I so appreciate Ann and Gavin hosting all.

I'm sending a couple of pictures and will have to post more later. Kathie & Jim left this morning after a nice weekend. It was fun watching Cicero and Abby play...and Cicero is in love and sad that his girlfriend got in the car. Kathie could have a business baking banana nut bread!!

It has been a weekend to remember. We are going to Ala. for the night and I will post more pictures tomorrow night.

















Can you tell who Cicero owns???
View attachment 22687


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-Can you PM me your address. I have something to send to you!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your day with us. It looks like it was hav enly!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have quite a few cool pics, but the darn card reader on the PC isn't functioning. Will hopefully post tomorrow.
I'm glad everyone liked the Salsa. Here's the link, if others want to try it out:
http://www.recipezaar.com/Wonderful-Salsa-9272 
I used 4 big cans of Hunt's diced tomatoes instead of fresh ones, only 1/8 cup of sugar, removed the jalapeno seeds, and added chopped cilantro to taste.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the pictures, everyone! Gavin, I so enjoyed looking at the ones you took. There are some adorable ones of Amanda's furkids and I really love the ones of your son with Scooter and Murphy begging for something. CUTE ! 

Dale, Cicero is so handsome! I was about to say he reminds me of Jane's Lincoln with his profuse coat and regal manner, but then I saw him with your hubby and he's smaller than I imagined!! Cicero that is...  Sometimes we see these pics and the Havs with a whole lot of hair seem bigger than in real life. lol 

The photos of everyone, the ones you posted Ann, are wonderful. I love seeing faces connected to the names and Havs. 

I am so glad everyone had a great time and that you shared it with all of us. Missy, I can't wait for it to be our turn!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had a great time and I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like such a great time had by all! Enjoyed reading and seeing all the pictures and post!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

-PLEASE CLICK ON PICS TO ENLARGE-

Alright, so here goes...
Belle the Pirate, Murphy under the porch, Dasher at the end of the tunnel, Dora's beautiful coat, Cicero on the move.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are so cute Maryam!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dasher, Abby, Murphy hiding in the tunnel, Dasher loving balls like his momma (esp. the pink one), Scooter giving a high5 to Austin


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Smarty letting us know what she really thinks about the playdate, puppy Isabelle busy flying across the yard, Belle getting tired of these boring Havs, lover boy Cuba enjoying his cigar, Cicero flying with his eyes shut.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Belle getting her grass bath, puppies Isabelle and Murphy together, Abby


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Maryam!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, Maryam! I love the one of Cuba with his "cigar"!!

Thanks for the great salsa - had some Saturday and can't wait to get some chips to eat ours!

Kathie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda's secret weapon revealed, if Dash only knew, Cuba attacking from behind, Isabelle kissing Cuba, Dora and Scooter's simultaneous jump


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You would never know from the playdate that Abby actually does move! But, she and Cicero made up for it at their house the rest of weekend - they played and played!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Adorable Scooter posing for me, gorgeous Hope, check these two guys out (not the ones you think Ryan), Amanda, group shot


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, last ones:
Dale and DH thought Cicero was black until they met Pablo, sweet Kathie enjoying two pups (Cuba and Abby), me kissing my uber nervous dog, Dash and his shadow Pablo, Pablo making sure to reach the treat before Scooter.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

If any of you want your pups' pics in large size, send me a pm with your email please!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

That looks like so much fun! Some of you just need to move to Arizona! I want a playdate!

Cicero looks a lot like Dusty to me, but with a longer coat. Especially that shot of him from the top. His coat look and markings are really similar to hers except he's black and she's chocolate. I haven't seen any other havs in person that look like her (the coat I mean) and only a couple in photos. Maybe it's just the profuseness of his coat?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I love Gavin's pics with the attention.

Maryam- you take great photos and I love my little pins  As to the balls, I leave them and you remove them- I think that says something about the two of us-MUAHAHAHAHA!

Do you ladies mind if I steal the pictures of my guys?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, I can send you tons in full quality if you like. It will just take a while as I can only send up to 10MB per email.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures !!!! You really captured some great ones Maryam.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda - I'm going to send you a link to the pictures in full size and you can download them.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Maryam. All the dogs look they had a great time. They're all beautiful. I'm anxiously awaiting our playdate up North at the end of the month.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, can you send me the link with the full sized pictures, too? Thanks!

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Playdate pictures*

Murphy said, "Hurry, I'm counting to 3 then I'm going to jump and run!!"
View attachment 22760


Smarty found her a spot where she can stay clean and show off her soft coat.
View attachment 22761


Abby knows how a Princess is suppose to act!!
View attachment 22762


Oh no, Ronnie caught MHS at the playdate!!
View attachment 22763


This MHS disease is getting worse with this cute girl flirting with my man!!
View attachment 22764


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Scooter shouts, "Look, the lady is eating our treats!!"
View attachment 22765


I think there is LOVE in the air.....
View attachment 22766


Help, somebody come get this girl!!!!!
View attachment 22767


Dora showing off her beautiful coat.....
View attachment 22768


My porch picture...where Cicero is NOT black beside Palbo!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, Dale! Love the commentary!

Kathie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, 
So, is your husband working on you for Hav #2?

Love all the pictures, everybody! Looks like such a fun day! Wish we could all meet together.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero & Abby*

Cicero and Abby after the playdate talking and laughing about what the other Havs were doing today....








Cicero looked at his Mom and said, "Please, can I keep her????"








Cicero finally got up enough nerve to tell Abby he loved her!!








Ronnie said, "Cicero, you're my sweetie pie and you are going to be okay."
Cicero said, "But Daddy, Abby jumped in the car and left me this morning and I'm just sick!!"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awwww, puppy love!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics gang. looks like a really fun time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What wonderful pictures and what a great day! Wish I had been there.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dale, I love your pics and stories! Cicero is such a sweetie pie indeed, no wonder Abby warmed up to him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's the link to download photos Gavin took of the playdate.

http://prints.baah.net/gallery/8123862_PqQAR#529729152_QbwEX

Love your photos and stories Dale!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love all the pictures. What fun!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*CICERO IS CONFUSED.......*

"Why is this lady telling us to listen to her if we want a treat???"








"Mom, she said we need to JUMP !!!"








"I don't believe what I'm seeing." :crazy:








"This is...Havs gone wild."








Cicero ask Hope..."Don't they know they are not thoroughbreds??" :llama:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a great play day for you all! Ann, you are the bestest hostess!!
OK Amanda, you HAVE to move back here. These pics remind me of the good ole days when you were the camp director at our play days! We miss you!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No! Amanda is staying down here in the South with us, even if she does make fun of the way I talk!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dale I loved all of the photos & comments, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Dale-Great pictures and comments. Does Cicero sit under your DH for shade or is that just because he's Daddy's boy? I know Izzy will find any spot she can for shade when she's hot.

Ann-Love the pictures your DH took. Can you post that doggie biscuit recipe again?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> What a great play day for you all! Ann, you are the bestest hostess!!
> OK Amanda, you HAVE to move back here. These pics remind me of the good ole days when you were the camp director at our play days! We miss you!
> Carole


Photographers~ The pix are wonderful! You all got some great shots.

Dale~ I love the commentary that goes w/yours 

Carole~ I totally agree!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Peanut Butter Puppy Poppers

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 cup peanut butter (chunky or smooth)
1 cup milk

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. In a bowl, combine flour and baking powder. In another bowl, mix peanut butter and milk with a whisk, then add dry ingredients and mix well. Place dough on a lightly floured surface and knead. Roll dough to 1/4 inch thickness and use a cookie cutter to cut shapes. Bake for 12 minutes on a greased baking sheet or use parchment paper until lightly brown. Cool on a rack then store in an airtight container or freeze.

***Cookies burn easily so watch after 10 minutes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mraymo said:


> Dale-Great pictures and comments. Does Cicero sit under your DH for shade or is that just because he's Daddy's boy? I know Izzy will find any spot she can for shade when she's hot.


Cicero doesn't seem to hunt shade much. *He is a total Daddy's boy!! *His bed = DH's lap. Wants something to eat = DH's lap. A short nap = DH's lap. Belly rubs = DH's lap. They really love each other. I kid DH that he wears one white shoe and one black & white shoe. :ballchain: But, Cicero does share time with me also...he loves all people!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cicero is a very sweet, happy boy! Dale's right, he does seem to love everyone.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What a fun playdate it looks like you all had. Wonderful photos of the dogs and humans! I am so jealous . . . I am here at the beach celebrating our 30th anniversary and missing my Jackson, so I am loving looking at everyone else's! Wish I could have been there. But . . . . I do get to keep one of those Havs in your photos weekend after next . . . cannot wait!!!

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Ann. Dale-It's nice your DH has such a bond with Cicero. My DH loves Izzy too but I'm her first choice.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kathy, who do you get to babysit???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, looks like you push for #2 while Ronnie's MHS is raging. What great photos all. Ann, I never realized how chocolate Scooter is. what a beauty!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dale, sounds like you won't have to convince your DH if you want Hav #2!

I love looking at all these fantastic photos! Keep em coming (are there more?)!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, Kathy will have the pleasure to keep Pablo D.O.G. aka a-deck-is-marking-territory-in-my-eyes for a WE. He will have a blast with his buddy Jackson aka great-playdate-host and I fear he won't want to come back with us!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lucky Kathy, Pablo is a sweetie! He was funny on the deck, something smelled GOOOD to him! LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think he knew how much I liked your home and wanted to help me turn it into our territory


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> I think he knew how much I liked your home and wanted to help me turn it into our territory


hehehe! Well in that case Belle wanted to make Murphy ours. So when do I pick him up? :hungry:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Amanda...is this not the cutest pic of Belle that Gavin took. She looks like such an angel :decision: Your stories about her always crack me up!

(Hope you don't mind me posting this Ann!)

View attachment 22807


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, GREAT photos!!! What beautiful shots you took. So many gorgeous Havs, long coats, short coats, curls and topknots. Scooter is such a happy puppy! 

Wish I was there! 

Amanda, I always enjoy seeing you playing with the doggies. I also like to have treats with me when visiting other dog homes because the dogs just WUV me soooo much! :becky: Dora's coat is beautiful.

Dale, great captions! lol Poor Cicero looking at all those Havs leaping over hurdles. At least he got a sympathetic ear from Hope.   I really like the action shots Maryam took of your boy. The picture of "flirty" Isabelle and your DH is SWEET!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> hehehe! Well in that case Belle wanted to make Murphy ours. So when do I pick him up? :hungry:


Umm, I know you're trying to feed Jim raw chicken, but puppy? Really Amanda? :evil:

Marj, thanks for the compliments, I had great subjects to 'shoot'.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have one more shot of the Salsa jars I made, I thought they came out cuter than I imagined.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, Maryam! They are beyond cute. Remember the movie "Baby Boom?" I think you've got something there. Instead of Country Baby, maybe you could call it CountrySalsa or SouthCountrySalsa and "get it on every supermarket shelf in America." Can you tell I've watched the movie way more than once. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maryam, you beat me to it, but I still want to show how pretty your salsa is on my counter. I told my DH that after it's all gone....I'm going to have to fill it with store bought to leave on my counter for a great memory of such a loving gift from a beautiful Hav mommy!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We finished the first big jar. :Cry:

I've hidden the second one! Everyone else got to have way more than I did!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- they were cute. Sorry I would have taken a pic but I opened it that next day for lunch


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OKAY.....STOP IT. Homemade dog biscuits !!! Homemade Salsa !!!! You guys know where to kick where it hurts.....but super, super creative. Super, super generous, and super, super sweet. Ann and Maryam's....Hav some yummies.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sharlene, you HAV to come to the next one - you never know what you might miss!

Kathie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- get here next time and I can drive the rest of the way


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am catching up on this thread and really,really enjoyed seeing the beautiful photos! I think all of you guys are professional photographers! WOW! 

The salsa,the pretty havs ,homemade doggie treats and faces of the forum members---heck what could top that? Not a thing!:thumb:

I have to comment on one of the photos quite a ways back....it shows Murphy's fluffy butt and his brown furry "butt cheeks"---how cute is that?:kiss:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Sharlene- get here next time and I can drive the rest of the way


Counting the minutes. Save me some salsa and Evye some homemade dog biscuits. When Bentley gets through his car ride vomiting, Evye can eat the biscuits to avoid her dog unfriendliness. Me, I will just eat the salsa and won't care who vomits what who growls at who.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Julie, I agree. Murphy has the cutest little butt.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Not when it's covered in poo!!! He does have a cute little hiney though!

Amanda-I'd like to see you fit 2 more dogs into your car! You'll have to stack the crates in the back seat. LOL

Sharlene-You'll have to come to the next one we have.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Hey look! It's a mini portuguese water dog!!!:laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL, nobody believes me when we tell them Murphy and Scooter are the same breed. People always think he's a poodle because he's so curly!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I hate those pooey butts too. Seems we have quite a few of them, more than I enjoy.

I love Scooter's little white stripe going down his chest and his white feet.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Do they breed mini designer PWD?? Is that what it would like like???

Ryan


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I am still just so jealous:rant: Nobody to play with for rural havanese.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Then get another one Dawna!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the very nice compliments on my salsa (jars). I am addicted to it and Joey keeps asking for more, so I think I may make some this WE again.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you share your recipe? I am addicted to it as well. The bonus is it's soooo delicious and fat-free. With 1 gram fat nacho chips...I can pig out all I want. The jars were soooo cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We just had it with dinner again! Since I'm on the second jar I'm going to have to make my own. Unless you want to come over again Maryam?!?!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, you know I would love to!

Sharlene, I love sharing my recipes, here you go:



maryam187 said:


> Here's the link, if others want to try it out:
> http://www.recipezaar.com/Wonderful-Salsa-9272
> I used 4 big cans of Hunt's diced tomatoes instead of fresh ones and therefore used less salt because the tomatoes were salted, used 2/3 cup of vinegar (apple), only 1/8 cup of sugar, removed the jalapeno seeds, and added chopped cilantro to taste.


Depending on how chunky or crunchy you like it, you will have to adjust the cutting and/or boiling time.

Ann, did you notice a difference between the two big jars? The one that had more seeds in it, was from my most recent batch. The other one was made with fresh tomatoes, parsley instead of cilantro, and boiled longer. I think I prefer that, rather than the crunchy ones I made for everyone.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love cilantro, I love jalapeno seeds and all...and I love chunky. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't notice a difference. This jar is very chunky but both are delicious! I'm going to have to make it in a few days since it won't last long.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll do playdates anytime, I had such a good time.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I used to can tomatoes and bloody mary mix every summer. My friend who married an Italian guy used to watch his family can every summer, and she showed me exactly how she did it. I have started a new garden this summer, and hopefully will have some good tomatoes for that. My favorite is my gold roma tomatoes . . . incredible flavor. I tried a peach salsa a number of years ago that was not very good, but this one sounds great, and from the rave reviews, it sounds like a winner. Thanks for the recipe, Maryam!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been making my own salsa for quite a few yrs. now, always in Sept. when the veggies are at their best. I add chopped celery, onion and green peppers and make it quite mild, because I'm a wuss and dont' like spicy. I figure, you can always add heat, but you can't take it out!  

Your recipe looks easy, Maryam!


----------

